

Show HN: FlightOwl, flight search history - justnearme
http://www.flightowl.net

======
jpatokal
Interesting idea, but what airlines does this support? Looking at eg. MEL-LHR,
I'm only getting prices from United and Royal Brunei. No sign of the major
players on the route: Qantas, Emirates, British Airways, Singapore Airlines,
Qatar, Etihad. Are they not showing up because they're too expensive, or
because their data is not available?

And the thing you'd need to convert this from "neat" to "awesome" is an
availability check of the fare and a "Book this now" button.

------
nosecreek
I haven't used the competing tools (ie Bing's Price Predictor) but I love what
you are doing here. Any chance you could add YYC?

